
The Post Transaction Marketing Wall Of Shame - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/17/ptm-scams-scamville-rockefeller-senatehearing-wallofshame/
======
ZeroGravitas
What exactly does that CEO think he is selling, for $10 dollars a month, to
people who don't even realise they've bought something?

